# ANTI-WAR PROTESTERS TARGET WOUNDED AT ARMY HOSPITAL



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Isn't that special? :******:

ANTI-WAR PROTESTERS TARGET WOUNDED AT ARMY HOSPITAL
Wed Aug 2005 24 21:20:05 ET

Anti-war protestors besieged wounded and disabled soldiers at Walter Reed Hospital in Washington, D.C, a new web report will claim!

CNSNews.com is planning to run an expose on Thursday featuring interviews with both protestors and veterans, as well as shots of protest signs with slogans like "Maimed for a Lie."

The conservative outlet will post video evidence of the wounded veterans being taunted by protesters, the DRUDGE REPORT has learned.

Developing late...


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats just wrong!!!! Even if you dont agree with the war!!!! :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The spirit of Hanoi Jane lives on. Not Americas finest.

This reminds me of an analogy one of my college proffs liked to tell. He said society was like a fresh mud puddle. He said, next time it rains run out and scoop up a quart glass jar full of water from a puddle, then set it on the kitchen table and watch it for a day. You will notice how slowly the scum rises to the top, the dirt settles to the bottom, and it's just us good clean people in the middle.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

As much as I hate the situation in Iraq and disagree with Bush's policy I do support the troops. This is tasteless..... :eyeroll: 
TC


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey you think thats bad I just heard they have been showing up GI funerals as well. uke: Guess they are trying to maximise the shock factor.


----------

